# APC Convention Question



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

*ACA Convention Question*

Does anyone know if there is a charge for going to the convention Saturday only? If you are into Discus Jack Wattley is speaking at 9:00am.


----------



## hlx (Mar 9, 2004)

*ACA one day attendance*

I'm no ACA official, but my understanding is that it's an all or none with the exception of the Auction on Sunday which I believe is free to the public.

Harold


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

This is my first time to attend the ACA but I concur with hlx. The registration payment isn't divided into days which leads me to believe that once you're registered you can come/go whenever you wish at the convention.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

How much is the convention.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.aca2005.org/


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

This is what was posted by one of the ACA board members on a discus forum that I belong to.

_"The fish show will be free and open to the public Thursday thru Saturday as well as the rental room folks sell fish out of. The big auction is on Sunday and is also free and open to the public and runs all day.

To get the discounted hotel rate, see any of the speakers, enter fish in the show, ect you must register. I'd strongly suggest registering as this is what pays for the convention and without paid attendees the event would never happen."_

I am going to the hotel tonight to register so I will verify this information and if I find out anything different, I'll be sure and post it here.

If you are interested in discus, there is also another really interesting discus speaker (D ick Au) on Friday at noon. After his presentation, I understand there will be a group of folks that are going to tour some fishrooms of local discus breeders and a few commercial (LFS) ones too.

Kathy


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

i thought it cost $70 ($45 for ACA members) to go?? is that just to have a table or be a vendor? I like that a lot better than paying


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

*ACA Convention Question*

I hope Kathy will reply to clear this up. She indicated that she was going tonight to register. The web site is a bit confusing in that on 1 page states the show is free and another page indicates a $70 fee. I wonder if the $70 allow you to attend the breakout seminers. Either way I am going on Saturday morning to check it out. I live in Flower Mound if anyone wants to share a ride. I plan on leaving around 7:30am and return in the afternoon.


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

im hitting it up Saturday and Sunday. The live auction is on Sunday, and they will have closed the show room by then. So it is either both days, or skip one of the teo main attractions (show room vs. auction).

I would offer a ride as well or join you, but my wife is coming, so I bet I get the "glance at the door" pretty quickly after we get there... not quite the fish fan I am 

I am banking on it being free though.. I am 75% sure that $70 meant registering a table. Either way, I am paying if I have to.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

*ACA Convention Question*

I am going Saturday morning myself and Sunday (as I just found out) with my wife. She might want to bid on some Discus. I had my fun with cichlids but still like Discus which are in my planted tank. I am planning on wearing my DFWAPC tee shirt. Hope to see you there.


----------

